# VMware Server Networking



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi,

I've just downloaded the latest and greatest version of VMware Server and I had a few questions about it. I am running just a test system, it's an Ubuntu system. I've got everything working but, I had some questions about how VMware does the networking. I mean I have it sharing the IP of my Host machine but... I went to the network card on my VM and it was not configured for anything. I thought that it would at least fill in the gaps. Like have the same info or something like my host PC. 

I am very new to VMware and a bit to networking so detail would help a lot ). I wanted to know because I would like to use this VMware box to connect to some shares we have out on our servers (Windows based). Also just to further my knowledge in the stuff to. I tried to connect to a share in VMware and it doesn't work. If someone could possibly give me a NOOB link to VMware netoworking or ubuntu then please do so.I appreciate your guy's help. Thanks again.


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

bump*


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

bump*


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Google *vmware tutorial ubuntu network*

http://lifehacker.com/software/vmware/vmware-for-beginners-240204.php
http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/17/install-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-updated/
http://www.tanguay.info/web/tutorial.php?idCode=installUbuntuOnVmware
http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
http://www.ethicalhacker.net/content/view/63/2/


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh nice, thanks a lot. This will all help me out. Again, thank you!


----------

